# Dear NHL...



## VILEPLUME (Dec 10, 2012)

Makes me really think why I paid so much to see one hockey game.


----------



## krish2211 (Dec 12, 2012)

lol never copy and paste


----------



## meechz 024 (Dec 12, 2012)

The NHL can go fuck itself. They minds well just ditch the hockey games and sit in their corporate offices to scratch their ballsacks while fans in buttfuck canada unconditionally support them.


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 12, 2012)

NHL who???????


----------



## Ecips (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah , what he said !!
im f$&@$ sick of watching old games , free beer for all fans = more sales in pizza and pretzels.lol
WTF sports center !!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 12, 2012)

When I watch NHL games I like to think that the players are doing it for the love of the game. Now I understand that the money is more important than their love for the game. With that said, I am watching people with almost no heart play a game that I am suppose to care about?

I mean, even if some have to play for like $500k a year, that is still better than what 99% of people make.

If money is more important than the love of the game, than I guess my money is more important too.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 19, 2012)

Millionaires fighting with billionaires, makes you sick to your stomach doesn't it? On a brighter note, world juniors start in exactly one week! You want to talk about people playing for love of the game and pride for your country! Can't wait, gonna be some late nights staying up to watch hockey from Ufa Russia...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 20, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Millionaires fighting with billionaires, makes you sick to your stomach doesn't it? On a brighter note, world juniors start in exactly one week! You want to talk about people playing for love of the game and pride for your country! Can't wait, gonna be some late nights staying up to watch hockey from Ufa Russia...


Great post! Can't wait to see the world juniors as well


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Great post! Can't wait to see the world juniors as well


Who you going for?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 20, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Who you going for?


Obviously the best country in the world


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 21, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> Obviously the best country in the world


I take is since we are talking about hockey you are from Canada too? The boys dropped a pre-tournament game to Finaland yesterday... Too many penalties and not very strong goaltending from subban either. The goaltending has been what's killed us the last couple of years. Nugent Hopkins and Scheifele look good on the first line already together. Can't wait for boxing day!


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Game times are like 4 am. Thank God for my PVR


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 21, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Game times are like 4 am. Thank God for my PVR


I gotsta get me one of those. Don't think I can wait until the replay next day without hearing the results...


----------

